# Random Thoughts



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

Feel free to spout off random thoughts in here.

We can use this thread to house stuff that doesn't deserve it's own topic.


----------



## hahay (Jun 18, 2008)

so sick of rain. make it stop PLEASE.


----------

